
Ask HN: Best Fiction - squigs25
One of my new years resolutions this year is to read more fiction, so to that end, I would like to hear what good fiction books the HN community is reading.<p>My interests tend to align most with these attributes: thought-provoking, comedy, or science-fiction; however, even if it doesn&#x27;t fit these criteria, please post your best recent fiction reads below!
======
enkiv2
I recommend reading pretty much anything written by William Gibson, Neal
Stephenson, David Wong, or Charlie Stross. (Stross is less recommended only
because he writes a lot more and his quality level is less consistent; that
said, at his best he competes with Stephenson's best and wins)

------
maxerickson
Umberto Eco. Don't start with Foucault's Pendulum, his other books are shorter
and probably more accessible.

I really like _The Island of the Day Before_ and _Baudolino_.

------
bottlerocket
I really liked The Culture books by Iain M Banks.

If hard scifi is your thing, Revelation Space by Alastair Reynolds.

And can't go wrong with the classics (Dune, Foundation, Hyperion)

